# Need a phone call to go out over PA



## hammmlet (Sep 12, 2013)

I work in a 300 seat auditorium at a Library and we have a movie series where an actor who starred in one of the movies will be calling in to speak about the movie and answer questions and I need to put it into the PA for all to hear.

Our super low tech way up to now has been to put the phone on speaker and put a mic in front of it, but the bosses would like to spend money on a better solution.

Have you guys ever dealt with this? It is an IP based phone system if that makes a difference. Is there something simple that will do this ?


----------



## themuzicman (Sep 12, 2013)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/264974-REG/JK_Audio_THAT2_THAT_2_Telephone_Handset_Audio.html

I just did a quick google for "telephone audio interfaces" and came up with this guy. Hope it helps.


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 12, 2013)

hammmlet said:


> I work in a 300 seat auditorium at a Library and we have a movie series where an actor who starred in one of the movies will be calling in to speak about the movie and answer questions and I need to put it into the PA for all to hear.
> 
> Our super low tech way up to now has been to put the phone on speaker and put a mic in front of it, but the bosses would like to spend money on a better solution.
> 
> Have you guys ever dealt with this? It is an IP based phone system if that makes a difference. Is there something simple that will do this ?


Load Skipe and hook computer to sound system.


----------



## hammmlet (Sep 13, 2013)

Thx, I see a few options at BH, will give them a shot


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 13, 2013)

mstaylor said:


> Load Skipe and hook computer to sound system.


Not my favourite option for a show critical.

But if that's the sort of route you are thinking, load a soft client on the PC and connect it to the IP PBX. That way at least if your internet connection goes or gets congested, your audio path is still running through the voice system which hopefully has been setup to avoid such issues (whether that be by QoS or a dedicated link or non IP trunks out of the building)

But the real tool for the job is what I know as a telephone hybrid - they are used extensively in broadcast circles, in comms links to offsite, as well as for reporters in the field etc etc.
One such example [PDF]http://www.riedel.net/LinkClick.aspx?link=Downloads/Data_Sheets/Riedel_Connect_Trio_US.pdf&portalid=0&mid=0&language=en-US&forcedownload=true


----------



## Calc (Sep 13, 2013)

Polycom makes conference phones that have audio out/ins, which is what we use here when we need what you specify. The model I have here has one RCA jack that can be used as an in or an out (toggled in the settings on the phone). I've seen models that have separate ins and outs too.


----------



## FACTplayers (Sep 13, 2013)

Have him call a phone with a 3.5mm headphone jack. Tie that phone right into the PA system and have one person standing by the phone repeating all of the questions asked into the phone. (you will have to do this anyway)


----------



## bishopthomas (Nov 6, 2013)

i've used the JK Audio Innkeeper before with success.


----------

